

Facebook Acquires Beluga - cristinacordova
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/facebook-beluga/

======
emmett
My circle of friends had started using Beluga recently, and it's really so
much more than the sum of its parts. I hope Facebook doesn't kill it or break
what's great about it.

------
hnfwerr
Never heard of Beluga before, but checking it out now and I sure hope they
don't die after the acquisition is completed. Congrats.

